# When I go to the MAC Store/Counter, I hate it when.....



## MACa6325xi (Oct 2, 2007)

the MA is waiting on me and someone else comes up and the MA is in a rush in dealing with me. I can't stand that. Is that other customer more important than me? This happened today and the other customer told the MA that she was not in a rush, yet the MA was in such a hurry to get rid of me. Some of you who work at counters or stores can respond to this, but I have worked in retail and usually you tell the other customer "I'll be right with you, or "If you are in a hurry, I can get someone else to assist you." I wasn't trying to take up too much of the MA's time. I'm well aware of other customers in the store.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had this happen to and I insist on being helped (not in a rude way, I just give a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). But I also show the courtesy of not doing it to other customers. I guess I get back what I give. But I think it is so rude...I mean, if you're in a rush, why are you stopping by the MAC counter? You don't just happen to be in the "neighborhood". And I feel that if people planned out their day in advance, they wouldn't have to rush others. Buuuuuut, that's just me.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I've had this happen to and I insist on being helped (not in a rude way, I just give a look :graucho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I also show the courtesy of not doing it to other customers. I guess I get back what I give. But I think it is so rude...I mean, if you're in a rush, why are you stopping by the MAC counter? You don't just happen to be in the "neighborhood". And I feel that if people planned out their day in advance, they wouldn't have to rush others. Buuuuuut, that's just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know what happened really beacause the MA was helping me and then the other lady shows up. She did say she was not in a hurry. I think I should stop spending so much money at this place. I can go to another store or the counter. I just felt I was treated kind of shabby. If the MA had no already rang up my items, I would have left them there.


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 2, 2007)

i've never been rushed before. and if i was i would just walk out and not buy anything. i am in retail as well and know rushing is a no no!

i hate it when... other customers try to talk over me and push infront of me. i thinks its b/c i am a man and they think i shouldnt be concerned with makeup. ive told a lady to back the hell up and that i was here first. that was a fun counter visit and one my best hauls too! that lady wasnt getting between me and my moonbathe!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 2, 2007)

Last time I went to Mac, I was rushed by the m/a.  I hate that feeling.  It wasn't even that busy, and from what I saw, no one was waiting.  She just kept following me around & it wasn't cool.  I like to take my time to look at new products, test some things.  I don't stay hours, but I would like to at least stay more than 5 minutes.  Anyway, it was my own fault.  I should have spoken up.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol. I'm actually more into helping myself, but I HATE IT when I'm not acknowleged. If everyone is busy I understand, but if I come in willing to spend my money, you better as hell say "HELLO! Welcome to.." or something like that to me. This is all stores, not just MAC. So far my MAC counter has always been polite in handling with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And all of them know I like to find out what I want, have a MA show me the new stuff normally and then I go on my way. I'm very self-oriented. Lawlz.

I'm sorry about the MA trying to rush you, but you must understand too that retail workers have horrible quotas they need to make, and I believe they try their hardest to be polite and swift at the same time.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 3, 2007)

I surely wouldn't mind helping myself because everytime I go into the store here, it's packed with women getting MU applications or a bunch of women who have no idea what they want. I grab a few swabs and play with some colors but, for the most part, I can ramble the names off and be out :arrow:.
But, Sunday, I was assisted by a MUA who was very helpful, but she was in such a rush that I didn't get everything I wanted and had to go back today for 4 shadows and a lipstick exchange (my fault). I mean, dont get me wrong, she went above and beyond, but about 4 of the Matte­­² colors (I didn't have a list of those I wanted) were sold out in the pan form and between going back and forth looking for pots and checking on the lady she left to help me, I guess we were both overwhelmed. It's too frustrating, trying to shop in there with so many customers and really, no method of being served. Bah...I'm rambling.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been rushed so many times and it annoys that dog crap out of me.  I don't get as irritated if I see that everyone is being rushed.  But if the MA is taking their time with the ppl in front of me and then starts scurrying me along I get upset.  

A little off subject but there's something else that I really don't like.  I hate it when the MA stays right by my side the entire time.  This happens to me so frequently and I try to not take it personally.  I rarely have questions because I do research before I get to the store.  I usually have a list and I want to try the products in person without being supervised by the MAs.


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 3, 2007)

I try to take a printed list with me of stuff that I know I want. That way the MA can run around gathering everything, while I browse for impulse buys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It also helps that I tend to go when most people are at work or in school, so the store is fairly calm. I'm so glad MAC releases collections on Thursdays instead of Saturdays/Sundays!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 3, 2007)

Two things you all have to keep in mind.....
*It's MAC.  We are usually verrrrry busy & are trained to multi-task.  If we're not multi-tasking we will get in trouble.  
I cannot speak for individual exeriences or other MAs, but I know for myself, I am not pushy, or rude, but sometimes customers either need to give me a list or ask me secific questions so I can help them.  I cannot stand over you while you stare at the eyeshadows for 20 minutes & the store is filled with people who have actual questions.  If it's slow, by all means, I will play with colors with you all day, but the eyes of several people staring me down is really really uncomfortable.

*99% of customers aren't like those here on Specktra & a lot of them actually do need someone to follow them around (to assit with questions or to make sure they follow counter practices & don't double-dip-some people are frikin gross with testers


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 3, 2007)

I just feel uncomfortable almost everytime I go into MAC. Because of the attitudes I've gotten or the fact that someone just hands me what I asked for and rings it up. You could put a smile on your face you know.

I also hate when someone stands over me while I'm looking at stuff, or if I can feel someone 5 feet away from me, staring. I think that over time, the artists have just made me feel uncomfortable. There has been 2 times that I went into MAC that I felt good, and the MA's were great. Every other time, I just wanted to leave the store. Or curse someone out.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I just feel uncomfortable almost everytime I go into MAC. Because of the attitudes I've gotten or the fact that someone just hands me what I asked for and rings it up. You could put a smile on your face you know.

I also hate when someone stands over me while I'm looking at stuff, or if I can feel someone 5 feet away from me, staring. I think that over time, the artists have just made me feel uncomfortable. There has been 2 times that I went into MAC that I felt good, and the MA's were great. Every other time, I just wanted to leave the store. Or curse someone out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should not feel uncomfortable when you go in the store. You should complain about that. I've decided that I will not spend my money if I'm not treated properly. I was already being rung up the other day. Do you have other stores or counters in your area?


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

ive never really been rushed before, they usually just say "can i help you or anything?" and if i havent chose anything yet i just say "im just looking for now" then once ive chose what i want they see me waiting and just take me to the till area... but the thing i DO hate is when they dont have a clue bout the product, i wrote a story on here before about a when i asked the m/a for the 129 brush when she came back with the 190 i even noticed it was a foundation brush so i said "is this the 129?" i didnt wanna say "OHH THATS THE WRONG BRUSH TAKE IT BACK!" because im not like that then she went to go get what i thouight was the right one; it looked like the brush i wanted until i got home it was the 116 DUH!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_You should not feel uncomfortable when you go in the store. You should complain about that. I've decided that I will not spend my money if I'm not treated properly. I was already being rung up the other day. Do you have other stores or counters in your area?_

 
Well, I think part of it is that I'm already apprehensive about most girls...I just don't get along with girls and damn near every girl that I meet or run into gives me attitude. I always start out being friendly and I always smile at someone; I'm very polite. But there was one time I went into MAC just to look, and a girl asked if I needed help. She had a tone in her voice like she didn't really wanna help, and she wasn't even looking at me, she was doing a face chart. My boyfriend was asking her about getting a job there (he always does that for me, cuz he knows I want to do makeup) and she was like, half answering him. Its just made me feel like, I already don't like females, and even though I am polite/friendly, they aren't, so then my feelings change. Maybe if I went in there more, it would be different because they'd get to know me, but I don't have the money to shop there too often. 

Thats at the store. Theres a counter @ Macy's like 3 minutes away from the store, but I'd rather go to the MAC store than the counter. Part of that is probably because the artists at the counter's like to force you to come there. Its like a kiosk in the mall... "Hi, we have some great foundations and eyeshadows, would you like to try one? Awww, are you sure, they're really pretty!" Umm, I don't need to be harrassed to go to you lol. Thats why I like the store, because they don't have to do that.


----------



## MACForME (Oct 3, 2007)

I have dealt with this behaviour a few times. I have 2 MAC freestandings by me, one is in the a high end mall, the other is just a mall-mall. the MA's at the regular mall are SO nasty! I was in there an the MA kept saying "anything else? anything else??" like i was taking up her time or something. It was frustrating because I felt rushed and pushed out. Not to mention, her constant nagging at me, made me forget items I had wanted. Plus, she was in such a hurry that she gave me the WRONG e/s. She gave me the stock "quarry" not the flashtronic "quarry" which I specifically asked for..


----------



## MACForME (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Two things you all have to keep in mind.....
*It's MAC.  We are usually verrrrry busy & are trained to multi-task.  If we're not multi-tasking we will get in trouble.  
I cannot speak for individual exeriences or other MAs, but I know for myself, I am not pushy, or rude, but sometimes customers either need to give me a list or ask me secific questions so I can help them.  I cannot stand over you while you stare at the eyeshadows for 20 minutes & the store is filled with people who have actual questions.  If it's slow, by all means, I will play with colors with you all day, but the eyes of several people staring me down is really really uncomfortable.

*99% of customers aren't like those here on Specktra & a lot of them actually do need someone to follow them around (to assit with questions or to make sure they follow counter practices & don't double-dip-some people are frikin gross with testers_

 

I try REALLY hard to be consciencious of the face that the store can be super busy.. I also am as NICE as possible, not because it pays to be nice, but because when you are nice,the MA's/SA's seem a bit more relaxed. I had an SA forget to credit me for my ton of empties.. When I went back, I QUIETLY pulled her aside and whispered what happened..she was so mortified and just kept apologizing up and down like crazy. There is no reason to yell at the MA/SA who makes a simple error either.. But on the flip side, I'm  nice to them, and its not right to be huffy because the last 10 customers were jerks.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 3, 2007)

As long as you're not taking an insane amount of time (like an hour to choose a lipstick), I think you should tell the MA that you need more time and would she please slow down so you can think about your decision. It's just courtesy and even more, it's going to save MAC some money. If you return all your purchases, that stuff gets pitched.

As per usual, I recommend a calm, respectful complaint via the MAC website or calling the manager directly if that doesn't work.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 3, 2007)

That's not very nice. I always ignore the MA's, I know what I want but they always insist on trying to help me, but usually in a weird tone like they're trying to get rid of me!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm like a lot of you...I just want to make my own decision and play with the colors. I've also run in to some real snotty gals at Nordstroms all standing around just talking to each other, but don't want to help you when you need it. Or, you call and they smart off on the phone. So, I just called MAC directly and told them what store. They actually dealt with it!  Oh, & I also complained to MAC directly about Sandra Bernhard's (mac spokesperson awhile back) comment on a MAC video that Republican women were thin lipped bitches. WHAT! Just sell the makeup - I don't want to hear your political rhetoric.

There is one beautiful gal that hugs me and treats me great, so i just go to her now.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 3, 2007)

this is what i hate about MAC usually i just get ignored LOL like their too busy to even acknoledge you though when i do get served its fine its just the 'lead up' to it lol


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I just feel uncomfortable almost everytime I go into MAC. Because of the attitudes I've gotten or the fact that someone just hands me what I asked for and rings it up. You could put a smile on your face you know.

I also hate when someone stands over me while I'm looking at stuff, or if I can feel someone 5 feet away from me, staring. I think that over time, the artists have just made me feel uncomfortable. There has been 2 times that I went into MAC that I felt good, and the MA's were great. Every other time, I just wanted to leave the store. Or curse someone out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
OMG i feel the exact same way!
And i feel like they don't think  i know what im doing just because im young so they dont even bother helping me. I hate my mac store!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 4, 2007)

1. When I go to a counter I don't normally visit and get a condescending twat with attitude who "helps" me.  I just think, "One, customer SERVICE, two, it's just makeup and three, I used to sling MAC just like you, so bring it down a notch."  I have lost my patience for things like that.  I just tell them like it is now.

2. When an MA doesn't pay attention to what I ask for and I get home with the wrong items or not everything that I asked for. 

3. Ummm, I also hate it when I go to the counter and they don't have anything that I haven't already bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I try to take a printed list with me of stuff that I know I want. That way the MA can run around gathering everything, while I browse for impulse buys....._

 
I do the same thing when I can.  It avoids errors.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 4, 2007)

i guess i been lucky cause both the counter and freestanding store have always been nice and helpfull, if i know im gonna take a while i will tell them to go ahead and take there time helping the next person, and when im done i wait, only thing that piss me off is if i have a huge list and i write it all down for them and they still send me home with the wrong thing , but i even got that part down and make sure i check before i leave so i dont waste gas comeing right back. only time there was any rudeness or drama was two sa argueing  with each other as to who actually sold me "the" blush... wtf the one apologize and said i dont know why she was acting like that cause we dont make commision, needless to say i dont see that girl there no more. ha


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Two things you all have to keep in mind.....
*It's MAC.  We are usually verrrrry busy & are trained to multi-task.  If we're not multi-tasking we will get in trouble.  
I cannot speak for individual exeriences or other MAs, but I know for myself, I am not pushy, or rude, but sometimes customers either need to give me a list or ask me secific questions so I can help them.  I cannot stand over you while you stare at the eyeshadows for 20 minutes & the store is filled with people who have actual questions.  If it's slow, by all means, I will play with colors with you all day, but the eyes of several people staring me down is really really uncomfortable.

*99% of customers aren't like those here on Specktra & a lot of them actually do need someone to follow them around (to assit with questions or to make sure they follow counter practices & don't double-dip-some people are frikin gross with testers_

 
Exactly.  We are reviewed on our ability to multi-task.  Some MAs are not good at politely moving things along I guess. One of my pet peeves is being interrupted, and I HATE having to interrupt someone during a service, but we just have to sometimes. And people do stare you down!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate it when a MA reaches over me to get an item and comesthisclosetotouchingme.   I could have killed one a couple weeks ago.  He acted like I was wasn't even standing there.  He had seriously worked my last damn nerve.  If he had said excuse me it would have been no problem.  I would have actually moved out of the way.


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 5, 2007)

oh have i got a good one. (this isn't on the topic of being brushed off or rushed...usually my MAs leave me to my thing until I need them...sometimes I'm even more knowledgeable about what came out then some of them are...)

So I was at the counter -- on my birthday no less -- and one tells me to try on a lipgloss and i'm figuring it's because this woman is there and looks skeptical about it...and since they basically treat me like one of them, i'm happy to oblige right?  Well, here's how this went down (T and M are the MAs and A is me)

M: put this on
A: ok...(puts gloss on)
M: now lick your lips...does it taste like vanilla?
A: (licks lips) groooooooooooss...I feel like i just ate a box of crayons [insert overly dramatic gagging noises here because i'm in theater]
T: what?
A: when MAC lip products are good, they taste like vanilla...but when they're rancid, it's like crayons
T: i didn't know that.

i could have killed them.  (not really, but i mean, at least have the decency to tell me you're wanting me to see if it's gone by...i don't mind...honestly...)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the dumbest thing I ever heard of. It sounds like it's a good way to get people to not visit your store.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreverymoment* 

 
_oh have i got a good one. (this isn't on the topic of being brushed off or rushed...usually my MAs leave me to my thing until I need them...sometimes I'm even more knowledgeable about what came out then some of them are...)

So I was at the counter -- on my birthday no less -- and one tells me to try on a lipgloss and i'm figuring it's because this woman is there and looks skeptical about it...and since they basically treat me like one of them, i'm happy to oblige right?  Well, here's how this went down (T and M are the MAs and A is me)

M: put this on
A: ok...(puts gloss on)
M: now lick your lips...does it taste like vanilla?
A: (licks lips) groooooooooooss...I feel like i just ate a box of crayons [insert overly dramatic gagging noises here because i'm in theater]
T: what?
A: when MAC lip products are good, they taste like vanilla...but when they're rancid, it's like crayons
T: i didn't know that.

i could have killed them.  (not really, but i mean, at least have the decency to tell me you're wanting me to see if it's gone by...i don't mind...honestly...)_

 

That's really random...maybe she honestly didn't know that & it tasted funny to her so she wanted another opinion to make sure she wasn't going crazy & you happened to be the first one she saw.  But yeah...still odd.


----------



## astronaut (Oct 8, 2007)

I really hate it when MA's recommend me too much stuff, that I'm most likely not interested in. I just moved from Sacramento to San Diego. I'm a regular to the MAC store and counter, so the MA's there know what I like, and know my shopping habits. I usually have an idea of what I want, just look on my own and come up to them when I need something, have questions, or want suggestions. The first time I was helped at the MAC counter in San Diego, I knew what products I wanted. They didn't have Decorative lustreglass so she tried suggesting all these lipglasses and I told her I only like lustreglasses because of the brush. She then tries to sell me 3d glasses, which I told her I did not like because I'm not too crazy about how sheer they are and the skinny brush as opposed to the more wide brush on lustreglasses. I then wanted a paint pot in bare study, but they also ran out. She then tried to sell me paints. I said I didn't like paints because I hear they tend to be heavy and drying. Then she tried shadesticks but I said that I hear that they tend to crease. She was really pushy about everything and made me follow her around the MAC counter; I didn't have any time to breath! She was getting rude too, probably agitated that I wasn't interested in anything she was trying to sell me, so I just had it and left.

Another time I was there, an MA also kept suggesting some things, but not as pushy as the first time. Something that really irritated me was that I was looking at the lustreglasses, and she suggested that I try the prolongwear, and I told her that I tried it and didn't like it. She immediately said, "too drying?". I said yes and she nodded, looking like she understood. If you knew it was too drying, then why would you suggest it to me? I'm still on a quest for my go to perfect honest MAC MA here.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 8, 2007)

She probably asked that, because some people have made that comment in the past and wanted to get a feel for what you like and dislike.

I find a lot of matte lipsticks drying, for instance, and I generally steer away from them. While that's a common comment about matte lipsticks, not everyone shares that sentiment or is bothered by it. It's like if I suggested Urban Decay's Midnight Cowboy and you said that you didn't like it. I would probably follow with something about the glitter, because I don't know if the large amounts of glitter bother you or not. It's common complaint, but it's not something that bothers everyone.


----------



## redambition (Oct 8, 2007)

rushing isn't the big trouble for me.

i get peeved when i go into to MAC (or any makeup counter) and the MA tries to match whatever i'm buying to my hair. as in, the same orangey/coppery/red family.

sorry, i don't want my eyelids/cheeks/lips to coordinate perfectly with my locks. it makes my face blend in to my hair.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 8, 2007)

I like to go to MAC on off hours-like early morning or later in the evening. I don't get crushed by other customers,and the MA's are not in a rush. I have been happy with all the freestanding MAC stores I visited in different states,and at counters. I usually come with a list,and it usually is a long one. I'm not an indecisive person, and I'm not an agressive person. I'll look till someone decides to help me...All of the MAC associates in Hawaii that I have met have been friendly. I'm a very nondemanding friendly customer though, because I spent years in retail and I still work a service job. I have had some unfriendly experiences at Estee Lauder counters-like all the time. It's the same parent company,but the associates are so different! I like it when people are friendly and say hello and smile but are not pushy.


----------



## wikdwich (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I really hate it when MA's recommend me too much stuff, that I'm most likely not interested in. I just moved from Sacramento to San Diego. I'm a regular to the MAC store and counter, so the MA's there know what I like, and know my shopping habits. I usually have an idea of what I want, just look on my own and come up to them when I need something, have questions, or want suggestions. The first time I was helped at the MAC counter in San Diego, I knew what products I wanted. They didn't have Decorative lustreglass so she tried suggesting all these lipglasses and I told her I only like lustreglasses because of the brush. She then tries to sell me 3d glasses, which I told her I did not like because I'm not too crazy about how sheer they are and the skinny brush as opposed to the more wide brush on lustreglasses. I then wanted a paint pot in bare study, but they also ran out. She then tried to sell me paints. I said I didn't like paints because I hear they tend to be heavy and drying. Then she tried shadesticks but I said that I hear that they tend to crease. She was really pushy about everything and made me follow her around the MAC counter; I didn't have any time to breath! She was getting rude too, probably agitated that I wasn't interested in anything she was trying to sell me, so I just had it and left.

Another time I was there, an MA also kept suggesting some things, but not as pushy as the first time. Something that really irritated me was that I was looking at the lustreglasses, and she suggested that I try the prolongwear, and I told her that I tried it and didn't like it. She immediately said, "too drying?". I said yes and she nodded, looking like she understood. If you knew it was too drying, then why would you suggest it to me? I'm still on a quest for my go to perfect honest MAC MA here._

 
can you reccomend an MA at the Arden freestanding?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate it when some of the artists are condescending towards me because I do use some other brands. That is my only pet peeve-ever since I really got in I am definitely someone who the artists love to see. I'm not a big buyer, but I always go in with a good attitude and am open to their advice and recommendations. Sometimes it can be hard though because the last time I went to a FS store I had the artists complimenting ME on MY makeup, that I did rushing to get out of the house that morning.

When I do go to buy my MAC, I definitely try to go in the morning or very early afternoon. It just doesn't feel as stressful that way...and trust me, I work retail so I know all about that.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I just feel uncomfortable almost everytime I go into MAC. Because of the attitudes I've gotten or the fact that someone just hands me what I asked for and rings it up. You could put a smile on your face you know.

I also hate when someone stands over me while I'm looking at stuff, or if I can feel someone 5 feet away from me, staring. I think that over time, the artists have just made me feel uncomfortable. There has been 2 times that I went into MAC that I felt good, and the MA's were great. Every other time, I just wanted to leave the store. Or curse someone out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
saaaame, what's up with that?...one time a girl was staring at me for like 10 minutes when there were other people in the store..I finally looked up at her and said "yeeesss?" lol she finally looked away..oh but the other night a girl was helping me at the mac counter in Nordstrom and she was SO nice...then she said "sorry I'm having trouble finding all your items, I work over at that counter" (presriptives) GO FIGURE


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2008)

I've never felt too rushed my an MA because I usually know what I want when I get there, but if they were under-staffed I would see it as " hey, they need to make their sales goals and they can't let that potential customer leave".  
or Maybe I'm too polite.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

i have actually never had a bad experience at mac but i have had a bad experience with benefit...the ma tried to tell me that i didnt know what i wanted and that she knew what was best for me...what she sold me was the brow kit and it just looked way too dark on me and then she tried to shove more product down my throat after i already said no...i can understand making a sell and having goals but when i say no more than three times...ur out and please dont make me say it again..i already feel guilty and i hate feeling that way but i have never had a bad experience at mac bc i go to the same place almost everytime and the girls know me and take care of me!


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 4, 2008)

Last wednesday I went to exchange a paint pot and the MU suggested lashes after I told her about an event I was going to the next night.  At the time the counter was empty, she had just finished with the last customer. I've never done lashes before and she offered to apply them.  I said yes and we get started...in walks this women who just barges in, doesn't say "excuse me" The MU and I were talking at the time, and demands to be helped with a product. The MU calmly explained that she would be with her shortly, but the women just kept bugging her, so finally she asks if I would mind waiting so she could help her and get rid of her.  I smiled and said yes, but deep down I was a little annoyed.  What happened to waiting your turn?  Should I have said "YES I do mind?"


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 4, 2008)

_I think that might drive me crazy too.  I was so lucky with my first real mac experience (the girl who sold me my lipglass was good too i just didn't have a lot of time and couldn't shop for eye stuff b/c that takes too long for me and I was meeting someone for dinner).  But I did a walk in and she was great, she said she'd have to leave to help other customers and stuff but I didn't mind at all.  It actually gave time for me to think and for stuff to sink in for me to drink in the tips and experience, and commit it to memory. I'd much rather have that than feel like I was rushed and taking up all her time too.  I'm okay with sales people multi tasking, I just expect them to be okay with me taking time to think while they go help someone else for 10 minutes..., if its clothes I might take a long time to try something on.  Or a long time to decide if i like a color or scent, I won't frequent a store again if I get bad customer service.  Generally I am lucky with it,... knock on wood.  I believe shopping should be a happy experience, why would I lay out my hard earned money somewhere where the people make me feel bad! 








_


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 4, 2008)

I've had a couple of annoying experiences at MAC, but overall I'm satisfied. 

Once I walked up to a counter, looked around for a second, and just waited I a second because it was a bit busy. I figured that an MA would help me as they worked their way around, so I'm browsing, then I decide on what I want, so I make eye contact with this male MA to signal that I would like some help. He stands there, gives me a "whatever" look, and just goes back to doing nothing :/ I WAS OUTRAGED! I drop cash EVERYTIME I go to the MAC counter, so I was livid. I complained to the manager, but I don't know if anything happened because I never went back to that counter again.

Other than that and once when a MA just had a stick up her vag, I've had fun. I find that something that helps is telling them some of the things you want off the bat, when they ask if you've been helped and whatnot. Then, they're like "okay, she's not gonna just waste our time and not buy anything". Even if I'm not set on anything, I ask if there is anything new out. Stuff like that.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 4, 2008)

i always shop online because i hate going to counter because almost every time i was there i was rushed or ignored
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 so i decided to just get me things online when there is a free shipping code.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in NYC so I know for the most part which MAC stores to avoid and when.  Lunchtime, after work and weekends are definite no-nos so I try to avoid those times unless I'm just bringing something back or whatever.  I'll also try to go to a MAC store that's not too popular.  The one on Spring Street can get busy, but the one on Columbus is usually pretty quiet.  

I've never had a problem,  but I think it's also wise to know what you want when you go in there, so, as someone said earlier, they know that you're not just in there wasting their time.  They gotta make their commission, and I understand that.  Most of the time I won't go in unless I'm buying.  I know I'd be heated if I spent XYZ amount of time with someone and they left w/o buying anything.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 4, 2008)

I just hate going in there period! I am always ignored even when I ASK for help!! Just because of my age they must think 'oh well we should help someone older who will actually purchase stuff.' except when I go there I go for a purpose so if they would ever greet me and offer me help i would buy things. Now I buy online or nothing at all.


----------



## magieandpancho (Aug 4, 2008)

If I walk into a counter or store and feel tension or even a slight attitude (not that often, but it happens) I make it clear that id rather be on my own, and usually it works out fine.  Some of the artists are extremely nice and helpful, it varies.  But, what does irritate the crap out of me is when im called "sweetie" or "hon", I know the purpose of this is to sound friendly and relatable but I find it to be rude and condescending.  Just my thoughts. Unless your ten to twenty years older than I am or im at a diner Im offended.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 5, 2008)

Pushy dames - can't stand them.  Every time a new collection launches it's the same.  They crowd around the display, grab every color to put it on and then hold it while getting their gal pal's opinion and then delving into conversation.  HELLO!  Other people are lemming for that color too!  Ugh...this is why I go at 10am when MAC opens the day of a launch and do my hauling then...alone with my fab MAs to take my sweet ass time with the collection to myself


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

most of my mac experiences have been good but i had one awful one.
I was in Ontario, visiting my friend, and we decided to go shopping. anyway, the barbie collection had just come out, and even though i didn't think anything would tickle my fancy, i wanted to check it out. I went up to the counter and was looking at the regular eyeshadows. The MA kept asking me what i was looking for, i said i was just looking, and she just stood there watching me and cleaning her brushes. I went around to the other side, where the barbie display was, and two more MAs were there, watching me. I was watching some stuff and they both asked me what i want a couple time. I kept telling them i was juts looking at the barbie collection, if i needed anything i would let them know. Another girl came up to me and was bout to ask when one of the other MAs said "Don't bother, shes not even going to buy anything. Just watch her and get her out of here." I was so pissed off, i nearly flipped. 

Another time i was jonzing to try the spray foundation. It seemed to be sold out everywhere. I went to a store downtown and asked the MA, she said that my colour kept selling out super fast. She offered to call another store for me. I said no, thats ok, i'll just come back another time. She then ignored me, called the store, chatted with the MA for a while, then asked about the product, which they did not have. After she gave me the 1 800 number for MAC and told me to call them and order it. I said "well, i'd like to test it first, and i'd have to pay shipping right?" she said "probably" I said "ok, well, i don;t really want to pay shipping for something i can get here" 
She then got all pissy and said "Well I don't know what you want me to do then!!!"  I don;t go back to that store anymore...


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 12, 2008)

I hate it when...I returned something recently bc my friends bought it for me for my bday..and the MA opened up each product and kept asking why i was returning it.  I kept telling her that my friends bought me the whole Starflash collection after I bought it so I might as well return mine since I didn't want dupes.  She kept insisting I should keep it for backups...I told her I would if she was willing to pay for the collection for me...LOL that shut her right up....


----------



## smh28 (Aug 13, 2008)

So far all my experiences have been good. The MA's always seem super busy but have always been friendly and helpful. I am always patient and wait my turn. The only thing that annoyed me was the time I went in to my local MAC store and picked out a very light nude pink l/s. I went up to the MA, told her I particularly liked the color and did she think it would look ok on me. She walked me back over to the l/s section and picked out a very bright orangey, reddy, coral color and said I should try that. I felt like she wasn't really listening to what I was looking for. If she hadn't liked the one I picked out she could have at least suggested another neutral color that would flatter me better!


----------



## Korms (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been the customer at the MAC counter who has to interrupt another customer to ask something.  It was at a weekend in a very large, popular department store so of course all the MA's were already busy but I knew exactly what I wanted and literally just needed someone to get it out the drawer and ring it up for me.  I did feel kind of bad about doing it but I just wanted to zip in and out.

I think in any retail job it's hard to find a good balance between not hassling the customer but making sure they are aware the help is there if they need it.  I've never worked in cosmetics but I have worked in other sales areas and I know what it's like to have managers breathing down your neck shouting targets at you.  It can't be easy.  Of course, this is no excuse for rudeness which I am saddened to say is the case with some sales assistants.


----------

